# Finally did it...11/5/11



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

So I've put plenty of does on the ground, but I have never had the luck when it comes to the bucks......til today  Hunted a property in Tuscarawrus county. Set up in a ladder stand on a plateau, right on the edge of where a hardwoods stand and a pine stand come together. About 10 minutes into shooting hours I had a buck come in. He was at least an 8 point and was even with the ears. He was in the brush, so I couldn't tell if he had eye guards or not. Closest he came was about 25 yds but never offered a shot. Couldn't get him to turn with the grunt, bleat, or snort wheeze. About ten minutes later, a button buck came in from the same direction. He came right to the bottom of the ladder (I had scent on my boots). I decided I was gonna take him to stock up the freezer when I heard a stick break in the same direction the other deer came from. A 6 point ended up coming into about 15 yards. Contemplated shooting him just because it has been a slow year and I am more of a meat hunter than anything. By the time I decided to do it, he moved into the thick stuff, so I had no shot. I hit the bleat can a couple times to see if I could turn him, but no such luck. About 2-3 minutes go by as I watch the 6 pt walk away when I hear another stick break in the opposite direction. I look over and see a BIG bodied deer (I barely even noticed the rack) about 80 yds away coming in my direction. He came in on a string right to me, stopped at 14 yards and turned 90 degrees. As he quartered away, I stopped him and let it fly. Arrow stuck in the deer. It ran about 70 yards and stopped. I held my breath waiting for him to drop and watched him walk out of sight behind a ridge. I waited an hour before getting down from the stand (Longest hour of my life, saw three more does while waiting). Went right to where I last saw him, expecting to find him piled up behind the ridge, no such luck. Was looking around when I caught movement, ended up being a doe about 40 yards away. Heard a few grunts and saw a big deer moving towards the doe. Got really worried for a second, but when the buck started walking, I could tell he was not hit and was a different deer. Watched him chase the doe around, they circled around me, and ended up running 20 yds in front of me. So after a few minutes of scanning the area, I decided to start from the beginning. I tracked him to where I last saw him, and lost the blood. Based on the ruffled leaves, I guessed that he headed towards the pine stand. Went there, methodically looked for about 15 minutes and finally came across my first buck ever. Nice 8 point. I'm guessing he's 135-140". Once I get official measurements, I'll post. Did have a 17" inside spread. Totally stoked, been sitting above cloud 9 all day long. What a great first deer. Gonna be a tough one to beat in the future!!! Bring on the ducks and the geese!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice one marky! There's some instructions on scoring online somewhere...here it is.

http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgrec...sp?area=bgrecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer

Good way to get a rough score!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats on a exciting hunt and a great deer to go along with it. And to think people think we are nuts to sit in a tree all day lol!!


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

congrats on a awesome buck.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

GREAT BUCK!! congrads


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice, congratulations


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice deer, sounds like you had a great hunt!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

GREAT DAY IN THE MORNING!! nice buck!
sherman


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice buck! Don't ya just hate that feeling and sight when he's bleedin then blood just stops and he's no where to be seen
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bow_man1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Looks like a heckuva good shot too! Nice one.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, still can't believe it


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Congrats on your first buck!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Way to go bud, awesome deer!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Shock. Something to be proud of for sure. Sounds like you had a great day seeing all the deer then to get this one. Nice!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice buck.I don't know a thing about scoring but man that rack looks almost perfect.Great Job!!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice 8 pointer. I also am a meat hunter. Got button buck Friday then today got a 4 pointer. Putting the meat in the freezer oh yea....


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

wow nice buck mark.. did i hear backstraps on the grill ...its almost duck time ....tell john i found my chessie pup ....shes at johns house right now


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice buck I Shock Em,,good shot..


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Picked the cape, head, and meat from my buck last night. Did some quick measurements on the tailgate of my truck at a gas station before I took him over to the taxidermist. I will be the first to say that I am no expert at scoring a deer with this being my first. I used a string instead of a steel cable to do the measurements and I'm not even 100% sure I measured everything in the right spots but I came up with a rough score of 127 6/8". I plan on getting him officially scored when I get him back from the taxidermist. Regardless of the score, I'm happy with him.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great first buck! Congrats man!


----------

